# Great day for cookin outside



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finally had a pretty day to fire the smoker up. Ribs, Butt, Pork loin, and a fattie. Did two Drunken Chickens on the grill as well. Gonna eat the Boston Butt tomorrow.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

what time for dinner !!! :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

damnation! There's another 10 pounds just from looking at that.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

now im really huuuuuungry.... looks great, whats inside the bacon ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sudshunter said:


> now im really huuuuuungry.... looks great, whats inside the bacon ?


Breakfast sausage stuffed with cheese.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=82767


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man, I need to get a smoker!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cdog said:


> Man, I need to get a smoker!!!


Mine is not expensive. Just an old offset smoker. It is a lot of fun and work,but it puts out some good eats.


----------

